# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  PowerPoint SLides Template

## seotivist

For change the color : using the mouse right and change color  :Smilie:

----------


## seotivist

*This the step i said before* :In your powerpoint documentRight Clickelect Format BackgroundSelect Fill TabSelect The Solid FillChange the ColorKlik CloseUr background color slide will change.

----------


## AnthonyThe

Hello guys,
when I saw this theme, I thought that I must to post here. 4 years ago when start studing in university I often have make a presentation. It was hard, long and not interesting but when i fount this site all changed. I started to make a presentation in 10-15 minutes. Strongly recommend to try

----------

